# Nuevo lanzamiento de Ibis , la Mojo SL-R



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Estimados amigos :

No conformes con el éxito que han tenido las anteriores Ibis Mojo , Mojo SL , Mojo HD y Mojo HD 140 , ahora sacan los de Ibis al mercado la Mojo SL-R , con algunas buenas innovaciones respecto a la SL tales como , peso reducido , tubo de dirección cónico ,eje/caja de centro BB92 , acepta el headset con AngleSet con el cual puedes variar ligeramente el angulo de dirección de la bici , eje trasero de 142 mm.

Realmente se ve como una muy buena mezcla de los mejores atributos de las diferentes Mojos , ya veremos ......

http://www.ibiscycles.com/splash/

Saludos

the last biker


----------



## acvdo (Jan 24, 2011)

esa se ve guapetona, como la ves LB la recomendas mi primer punto como lo comente es la subida el por que pues es sencillo para llegar a las rutas de pachuca los primeros 10 km son en subida, eso si los decensos igual estan bnuenos y hasta ahora pues con las 4" atras se me hacen suficientes.

ahora lo bueno es crees que con 3000 DLLS, salga el cambio?


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

acvdo said:


> esa se ve guapetona, como la ves LB la recomendas mi primer punto como lo comente es la subida el por que pues es sencillo para llegar a las rutas de pachuca los primeros 10 km son en subida, eso si los decensos igual estan bnuenos y hasta ahora pues con las 4" atras se me hacen suficientes.
> 
> ahora lo bueno es crees que con 3000 DLLS, salga el cambio?


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Tocayo , platicamos por otro medio , ya ves que por aquí no se puede comentar de business ja ja ja , por cierto como le va a Pantaleón ( Arturo ) con su nuevo avión ?

Saludos

the last biker


----------



## SALAZAR3009 (Mar 12, 2011)

alguien sabe cual es el precio de ese modelo, esta muy padre la combinacion ***** azul


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

SALAZAR3009 said:


> alguien sabe cual es el precio de ese modelo, esta muy padre la combinacion ***** azul


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

http://www.ibiscycles.com/bikes/mojo_sl-r/


----------



## SALAZAR3009 (Mar 12, 2011)

ufff se van de precio esas bicis, pero eso si son wapas wapas


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Oye Last Biker, como siempre tu nos sorprendes con las anticipaciones de lanzamientos.
Si ya hacia varios meses circulaba un fuerte rumor de que ibis pronto sacaria un bicicletonon, se especulaba si era una 29, o daunjilera, etc, etc.

Pero nadie se imaginaba una trail bike superligera, pero realmente la idea no es tan descabellada pues es el nicho de mercado que mas esta vendiendo ultimamente.

En lo personal me parece una bici genial y de aspecto estetico impresionante, una combinacion de curvas ligeras y limpieza de lineas, dificil de encontrar.

Tambien su peso es increiblemente ligero, para tener una suspension DW link, que por su complejidad de diseño generalmente conlleva mucho peso, pero definitivamente creo que es la mejor suspension para mtb.

La geometria es muy acertada, en lo personal solo el HT ° (angulo de direccion me parece muy vertical, al estilo de la vieja escuela en 69°, yo le pondria unos 67.5° y seria la bici perfecta. Yo no soy fan del carbono para un cuadro de bicicleta, pero esta es la primera que me esta cerrando el ojo.

Saludos 

Dr.Foes


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

DrF035 said:


> La geometria es muy acertada, en lo personal solo el HT ° (angulo de direccion me parece muy vertical, al estilo de la vieja escuela en 69°, yo le pondria unos 67.5° y seria la bici perfecta.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Dr.Foes


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mi estimado Doctor:

Como mencioné en el post original , una de las grandes ventajas del cuadro Ibis Mojo SL-R es que el tubo de dirección acepta los nuevos headsets de Cane Creek . el llamado AngleSet , con éste headset puedes cambiar el ángulo de la dirección de la bici en un rango de 0.5° a 1.5 ° , ya sea para arriba o para abajo , de tal forma que si la Mojo SL-R tiene 69° de ángulo del tubo de la dirección si le pones un headset Cane Creek AngleSet le puedes bajar el ángulo a 68.5 ° a 68° o al que deseas de 67.5°

Esto es algo de lo nuevo que están sacando "los genios " del mtb y que realmente si pueden ser de utilidad .

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Exactamente con este rediseño uno de los beneficios mas importante fue el cambio de tubo de direccion del 1 1/8 tradicional al nuevo diseño tapered, que ya es compatible con el AngleSet, que puede cambiar la geometria, en particular el angulo de direccion, sin alterar las otras medidas de la geometria. Pues ya con esto queda el problema resuelto, pues Last Biker a ver si me vas cotizando una, ademas creo que la fecha de entrega es en Junio, justo para mi cumpleaños. 

Saludos y estamos en contacto


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*hasta que por fin ......................*

Estimados compañeros del pedal:

Pues resulta que no fue ni Santa Claus el 24 de diciembre ni los Reyes Magos el 6 de enero los portadores de los regalos bici-navideños ya que en mi caso mis regalos me llegaron exactamente el día 31 de diciembre del 2011 .

Las Ibis Mojo SL-R fueron anunciadas con bombo y platillo en abril/mayo del año 2011 y que por una serie de circunstancias la producción y por ende la entrega se retraso un ching..., es decir varios meses , pero como dicen en mi proletaria colonia "Fraccionamiento Residencial Jardines de San Luis " , no hay fecha que no se cumpla , plazo que no se venza, ni deuda que no se pague, al fin me llegaron las primeras que fueron ordenadas en abril/mayo , una es mía , otra para un amigo y la otra no puedo decir .

Por comentarios de algunos y todavía muy escasos ciclistas que también ya la recibieron , la espera valió la pena , en mi caso todavía no puedo opinar hasta que no la arme y la pruebe en el cerro , en mi caso particular el look me tiene sin cuidado y lo mío no es la presunción sino el desempeño de la bici , sin embrago debo decir que el aspecto visual del marco es simplemente apantallador y los acabados sin mácula .

Después de armar la bici y probarla ya estaré comentando mis impresiones y a ver si la Mojo SL-R como ronca ....rueda .

Las bicis Ibis Mojo SL´s y Hd´s ya son de hecho una referencia mundial de desempeño y de calidad . Superar el desempeño de la Mojo SL no es tan fácil sin embargo se dice que la SL-R lo hace ...habrá que ver....

saludos
the last biker


----------



## twin (Oct 29, 2005)

*No es reciente ..pero*

ahi les dejo una resenia de la Ibis SL-R
3 1/2 estrellas de 5 ...nada mal 

Ibis Mojo SL-R Review - BikeRadar

Esta critica es de una de las revistas mas padres que he encontrado, haber que les parece.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

twin said:


> ahi les dejo una resenia de la Ibis SL-R
> 3 1/2 estrellas de 5 ...nada mal
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## twin (Oct 29, 2005)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

En la revista Solo Bici de montaña , hicieron una prueba de la SL-R bastante completa , aquí les pongo otro review: http://www.ibiscycles.com/downloads/What_SL-R_Review.pdf
saludos
the last biker[/QUOTE]

Este review es de los "What mountain bike" son los mismos de Bike radar (de los que no te gusto el review) solo que estos se dan 4 estrellas ( a lo mejor por eso te gusto ) 

La verdad es que una bici con muy buen desempenio y que ha convencido desde su inicio.

Saludos 
:thumbsup:


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

twin said:


> ................................ solo que estos se dan 4 estrellas ( a lo mejor por eso te gusto )
> 
> La verdad es que una bici con muy buen desempenio y que ha convencido desde su inicio.
> 
> ...


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

En el asunto del número de estrellas , en realidad a mi me da igual , me gusta mas probar personalmente las bicis o los componentes , he comprado cosas a las que les dieron 5 estrellas y me salieron bien malas o no me gustaron y también algunas de dos estrellas que me gustaron mucho .

Yo estoy en el negocio de la comercialización de bicis y componentes por lo cual me gusta conocer a fondo el producto para poder hacer recomendaciones a la segura y no solo por lo que dicen los reviews que pueden estar "aceitado$$$" ..

En mi personal punto de vista actualmente casi todas las bicis de marcas como SantaCruz, Ibis, Turner, Ellsworth, Pivot, Specialized, Giant ,Niner, de nivel medio alto para arriba ofrecen excelentes desempeños , depende de saber escoger la bici adecuada para el tipo de mountain biking que nos gusta , de esa selección depende todo.

saludos.
the last biker


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Yo las veo todas iguales.


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

tacubaya said:


> yo las veo todas iguales.


+1...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> Yo las veo todas iguales.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Si te refieres a las Ibis Mojo , tienes razón se ven iguales o al menos muy parecidas , pero solo se ven así en la pantalla o en las fotos de las revistas.

Ya verlas en vivo la cosa cambia y rodar y probar los diferentes modelos cambia la percepción todavía mas , es claro que el diseño básico de las Mojo es el mismo pero comparándolas una con otra se notan las diferencias sustantivas tanto físicas como de desempeño.

Y rodando las diferencias se acentúan , con una SL ni de chiste se puede bajar como en una HD y con una HD 160 ni de chiste se puede subir como en una SL-R .

Aquí aplica perfectamente el principio de la gestión de talentos en las áreas de recursos humanos " La persona adecuada para el puesto adecuado " , en términos bichicleteros sería " La bici adecuada para la persona adecuada" o también podría ser "La bici adecuada para el terreno adecuado "

saludos
the last biker


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

the last biker said:


> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Si te refieres a las Ibis Mojo , tienes razón se ven iguales o al menos muy parecidas , pero solo se ven así en la pantalla o en las fotos de las revistas.
> 
> ...


Eso que ni qué, yo solo comentaba sobre la estética.

Y claro que uno puede bajar con una Sl como en una HD o subir en una HD como en una SL-R, todo depende del piloto  Que uno se sienta mas comodo en una o en otra es otro pex.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> Y claro que uno puede bajar con una Sl como en una HD o subir en una HD como en una SL-R, todo depende del piloto


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Vientos , aseveración arriesgada , técnicamente y físicamente imposible , según yo.

Subir y bajas muy bien lo hace Brian Lopes en sus diferentes Mojos , también es posible que un biker de primer nivel pueda subir pueda subir muy bien y bajar muy bien, pero en la realidad una misma persona subirá mejor en una bici especifica para trepar y bajará mejor en una bici específica para bajar .

Solo que en el mundo real del mtb no hay muchos como Brian por eso quiero pensar que fabrican bicis con diferentes desempeños para diferentes estilos de mtbike.

Las bicis trail de ahora tienen mas capacidad para bajar que las DH de hace 20 o 15 años y así por el estilo .

Aquí lo que yo saco en conclusión es que el piloto debe ser y estar consciente de sus capacidades , sucede que cuando uno se siente " muy sácale punta " siempre habrá quien le gane o bien el guamazo puede ser mas grande < como dicen en mi colonia , siempre hay un roto para un descosido ....ja ja ja > nada mejor que conocer los límites personales y de acuerdo a eso comprar la bici adecuada.

saludos
the last biker


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

the last biker said:


> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Vientos , aseveración arriesgada , técnicamente y físicamente imposible , según yo.
> 
> Subir y bajas muy bien lo hace Brian Lopes en sus diferentes Mojos , también es posible que un biker de primer nivel pueda subir pueda subir muy bien y bajar muy bien, pero en la realidad una misma persona subirá mejor en una bici especifica para trepar y bajará mejor en una bici específica para bajar .
> ...


Te presento 3 distintos casos que prueban lo contrario.

1) Ponle a la SL-R un piloto con una buena cruda. Ahora agarra al mismo piloto, dale de desayunar tamales y subelo en una HD. Te apuesto a que el de la HD sube mejor.

2) Ponle a la SL unas suspensiones personalizadas. Agarra una HD y pone unas suspensiones mal ajustadas. Te apuesto a que el de la SL baja mejor.

3) Pon a tu piloto a bajar una pista de DH en una HD. Ahora mandalo 1 mes a entrenar a Whistler. Ahora ponlo a bajar la misma pista en una SL. Te apuesto a que en la SL baja mejor.

El cuadro no lo es todo. Obviamente es mejor llevar una pistola y no un cuchillo a un duelo de pistolas, pero el que maneja el cuchillo cabrón, será de cuidado.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> Te presento 3 distintos casos que prueban lo contrario.
> 
> 1) Ponle a la SL-R un piloto con una buena cruda. Ahora agarra al mismo piloto, dale de desayunar tamales y subelo en una HD. Te apuesto a que el de la HD sube mejor.
> 
> ...


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Por eso me caes bien Tacu , te echas buenos puntachos.

Con tal de mover este H Foro , hay que escribir algo aunque nada mas nos lleve a discusiones bizantinas jajaja.

Están buenísimos tus ejemplos pero ya te fuiste por otro lado y nada que ver con el meollo del asunto :???:

Tomando como ejemplo tu primer caso , así hasta yo (que soy ciclista muy chafa) ) le gano a Julien Absalon en una carrera de XC y el con la bici que quieran y yo con una Nomad de aluminio , nomás que para que eso suceda por favor se llevan a al buen Julien a cenar la noche anterior un mole poblano con chalupas y chile atole (no es albur ) acompañado de un buen neutle, el día del evento le ponen un paliacate (tampoco es albur...) alrededor de la cabeza tapándole los ojos como si fuera a partir la piñata , le quitan a su bici la cadena y los pedales y le aflojan los tornillos de la potencia y con esas pequeñas diferencias me CAÍ QUE SI LE GANO con la Nomad de 15 kilos y el Julien con su bici de 8 kilos , no ? pos así si.

Ya estás como el chiste de Pepito y su Maestro :

Maestro .- A ver Pepito que haces si vas en la calle en la noche y te ataca un asaltante con un cuchillo &#8230;&#8230;..
Pepito.- Pues le meto un balazo con mi pistola....

Maestro .- y si te sale otro asaltante 
Pepito .- pues también le meto un balazo&#8230;

Maestro.- y si te sale otro&#8230;.
Pepito.- pues le meto otro balazo

Maestro.- y si te sale otro&#8230;.
Pepito.- pues le meto un balazo

Maestro.- y si te sale otro&#8230;.
Pepito.- pues le meto un balazo

Maestro.- y si te sale otro&#8230;.
Pepito.- pues le meto un balazo

Maestro.- y si te sale otro&#8230;.
Pepito.- pues le meto un balazo

Maestro.- y si te sale otro&#8230;.
Pepito.- pues le meto un balazo

Maestro.- y si te sale otro&#8230;.
Pepito.- pues le meto un balazo

Maestro.- y si te sale otro&#8230;.
Pepito.- pues le meto un balazo

Maestro.- y si te sale otro&#8230;.
Pepito.- pues le meto un balazo

Maestro.- y si te sale otro&#8230;.
Pepito.- pues le meto un balazo

Maestro.- y si te sale otro&#8230;.
Pepito.- pues le meto un balazo

Maestro.- y si te sale otro&#8230;.
Pepito.- pues le meto un balazo

Maestro.- y si te sale otro&#8230;.
Pepito.- pues le meto un balazo

Maestro .- A ver , a ver Pepito y de ¿ dónde vas a sacar tantas balas para tu pistola ?
Pepito.- Pues del mismo lugar de donde usted saca tantos asaltantes con cuchillo 

Ahora comentaré sobre los tres distintos casos :

_1) Ponle a la SL-R un piloto con una buena cruda. Ahora agarra al mismo piloto, dale de desayunar tamales y subelo en una HD. Te apuesto a que el de la HD sube mejor._

*Mejor hay que poner al piloto en su sano juicio y sin que coma tamales , ahora sí , lo subimos en una SL-R y que suba la cuesta que quieras , después lo subimos a una HD y que suba la misma subida , va a subir mas rápido en la SL-R .*

_2) Ponle a la SL unas suspensiones personalizadas. Agarra una HD y pone unas suspensiones mal ajustadas. Te apuesto a que el de la SL baja mejor._

*Mejor le ponemos las suspensiones de ambas bicis bien ajustadas y que el mismo piloto baje dos veces , una en cada bici , va a bajar mejor en la HD .*

_3) Pon a tu piloto a bajar una pista de DH en una HD. Ahora mandalo 1 mes a entrenar a Whistler. Ahora ponlo a bajar la misma pista en una SL. Te apuesto a que en la SL baja mejor._

*No , imposible , piénsalo bien , puro sentido común , si sin entrenar el mismo piloto baja mejor en una HD que en una SL , es obvio que entrenando va a bajar mejor de todos modos en la HD que en la SL , así de fácil.*

Aquí el chiste no es ver quien tiene la razón, aquí tampoco estamos valorando la habilidad , destreza , valentía , estado etílico, alimentación etc etc. de un ciclista de montaña , la capacidad de cada quien es personal e intransferible .

Lo que yo estoy diciendo es que una misma persona subirá mejor en una bici diseñada y desarrollada con ese propósito , el de subir, trepar con ligereza, con la suspensión adecuada etc.

Igualmente la misma persona bajará mejor en una bici diseñada y desarrollada para bajar.

No hay que buscarle tres pies al gato , no hay de otra , unas bicis son para hacer algo mejor y otras para hacer otra cosa mejor , otro día hablamos de pilotos , por ahora fue de bicis.

Y paso a retirarme y a dormir .:yawn:

saludos

the last biker


----------



## twin (Oct 29, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> Te presento 3 distintos casos que prueban lo contrario.
> 
> 1) Ponle a la SL-R un piloto con una buena cruda. Ahora agarra al mismo piloto, dale de desayunar tamales y subelo en una HD. Te apuesto a que el de la HD sube mejor.
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

the last biker said:


> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Por eso me caes bien Tacu , te echas buenos puntachos.
> 
> ...


No podría estar más de acuerdo con tu comentario.

En mi muy sincera opinión, nada está más alejado de la verdad o de una comparativa "objetiva" que los ejemplos que Tacubaya puso, pues sería lo mismo que decir que un arrancón un Ferrari y un Vocho jalan igual... claro, si al Ferrari le quitas las llantas.

Si se quisiera hacer una comparativa objetiva, como sugiere TLB, hay que poner al mismo ciclista, a rodar "X" ruta en las mismas condiciones con ambas bicis. Y ya veremos.

Es más, si quieren, yo les demuestro que en una carrera de 5 kms, yo le gano con mi bici a un F22 (sí el avión del ejército de EU), claro, el F22 debe estar apagado todo el tiempo que dure la carrera 

Saludos


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Que una bicicleta sea mejor que otra para un conjunto determinado de objetivos bajo un determinado conjunto de parámetros, es una cosa. Que un ciclista sea mejor que otro para determinados objetivos bajo determinados parámetros, es otra cosa. Que el factor más importante, por mucho, dentro de la combinación bicicleta-ciclista, es el ciclista, eso cualquiera lo sabe. Que haya ciclistas que crean que, por el simple hecho de subirse a una bicicleta mejor que otra, provocará que el conjunto bicicleta-ciclista tenga automáticamente un mejor desempeño, es un concepto generalmente equivocado. En todo caso, la "sensación" de que el desempeño mejora, es mucho mayor que los resultados medibles y cuantificables realmente obtenidos.

Pongámonos serios, señores. Si se van a comprar una bici, basta con comprarla y ya. De eso a aseverar que gracias a ello el desempeño del conjunto ciclista-bicicleta mejora instantáneamente y así tratar de justificar la compra...


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

blatido said:


> Que una bicicleta sea mejor que otra para un conjunto determinado de objetivos bajo un determinado conjunto de parámetros, es una cosa. Que un ciclista sea mejor que otro para determinados objetivos bajo determinados parámetros, es otra cosa. Que el factor más importante, por mucho, dentro de la combinación bicicleta-ciclista, es el ciclista, eso cualquiera lo sabe. Que haya ciclistas que crean que, por el simple hecho de subirse a una bicicleta mejor que otra, provocará que el conjunto bicicleta-ciclista tenga automáticamente un mejor desempeño, es un concepto generalmente equivocado. En todo caso, la "sensación" de que el desempeño mejora, es mucho mayor que los resultados medibles y cuantificables realmente obtenidos.
> 
> Pongámonos serios, señores. Si se van a comprar una bici, basta con comprarla y ya. De eso a aseverar que gracias a ello el desempeño del conjunto ciclista-bicicleta mejora instantáneamente...


Lo que tu sugieres que se está diciendo aquí es precisamente lo opuesto a lo que TLB dijo. A ver si entendí bien o no, si no, por favor corríjanme: Lo que TLB quiso decir es que hay bicis que funcionan mejor para unas cosas y hay otras que están hechas para otras cosas. Lo anterior, sin tomar en cuenta las capacidades del ciclista. Por lo anterior, si tomamos un "X" ciclista a bajar con una bici hecha para bajar, debería bajar mejor, que si lo aventamos con una que está hecha para subir. Y viceversa. En mi opinión, es un razonamiento bastante lógico.

En fin, ahí se ven.

saludos


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Psycho Marco said:


> Por lo anterior, si tomamos un "X" ciclista a bajar con una bici hecha para bajar, debería bajar mejor, que si lo aventamos con una que está hecha para subir. Y viceversa. En mi opinión, es un razonamiento bastante lógico.


No creo que este sea el punto a discusión, ya que, como se menciona, es un razonamiento bastante lógico. Lo que creo que no se ha entendido bien es el punto de vista que Tacubaya, con su muy particular estilo, trata de hacer ver. Un ejemplo práctico: la semana pasada salí a rodar a la carretera con un muy buen amigo, quien solía tener una bicicleta de ruta Specialized ya muy viejita, de esas con los mandos para cambiar velocidades en el tubo del cuadro que vá de la dirección al eje de los pedales. La carrilla con él era que su bici en vez de llevarla a mantenimiento al taller la llevaba al museo. En fin, que hace unas semanas se compró una Pinarello Dogma 2011. Cualquiera, incluso los que no saben de bicis, nomás de verlas, por pura lógica, pensaría que la Pinarello es una bicicleta mucho mejor que la Specialized viejita en cualquier aspecto. Y de hecho, lo es. La cuestión es que, platicando con mi amigo, me comenta que aún no se acostumbra a bajar en la Dogma, la siente nerviosa, como que puede perder el control. Y, me consta porque ya rodé con él en su nueva bicla: baja más lento que con la Specialized. Luego entonces, toda la lógica indica que con la Pinarello "debería" bajar no mejor, sino mucho mejor, que con la Specialized. Hasta aquí vamos bien con lo que TLB dice. Peeeeeeeero... la realidad es que, al menos por el momento, no es así.

Mi conclusión: es lógico pensar que, para un ciclista determinado en condiciones determinadas, usar una bicicleta mejor que otra (por diseño, equipo, tecnología, etc.) le ayudará a desempeñarse mejor. La realidad indica que, no necesariamente es así. Y esto para mí tiene explicación en que, como lo mencioné, cualquiera sabe que del combo bicicleta-ciclista, el que pedalea es el factor abrumadoramente más importante (a diferencia de, por ejemplo, el combo automóvil-piloto, donde el automóvil adquiere mucho más importancia). Que aún así, haya quienes se dejen llevar por la pura lógica y gasten miles de dólares creyendo que de esta manera obtendrán una herramienta que les ayudará a mejorar su desempeño como ciclistas automáticamente... lamento comunicarles que, en la práctica, no siempre es así.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

blatido said:


> No creo que este sea el punto a discusión, ya que, como se menciona, es un razonamiento bastante lógico. Lo que creo que no se ha entendido bien es el punto de vista que Tacubaya, con su muy particular estilo, trata de hacer ver. Un ejemplo práctico: la semana pasada salí a rodar a la carretera con un muy buen amigo, quien solía tener una bicicleta de ruta Specialized ya muy viejita, de esas con los mandos para cambiar velocidades en el tubo del cuadro que vá de la dirección al eje de los pedales. La carrilla con él era que su bici en vez de llevarla a mantenimiento al taller la llevaba al museo. En fin, que hace unas semanas se compró una Pinarello Dogma 2011. Cualquiera, incluso los que no saben de bicis, nomás de verlas, por pura lógica, pensaría que la Pinarello es una bicicleta mucho mejor que la Specialized viejita en cualquier aspecto. Y de hecho, lo es. La cuestión es que, platicando con mi amigo, me comenta que aún no se acostumbra a bajar en la Dogma, la siente nerviosa, como que puede perder el control. Y, me consta porque ya rodé con él en su nueva bicla: baja más lento que con la Specialized. Luego entonces, toda la lógica indica que con la Pinarello "debería" bajar no mejor, sino mucho mejor, que con la Specialized. Hasta aquí vamos bien con lo que TLB dice. Peeeeeeeero... la realidad es que, al menos por el momento, no es así.
> 
> Mi conclusión: es lógico pensar que, para un ciclista determinado en condiciones determinadas, usar una bicicleta mejor que otra (por diseño, equipo, tecnología, etc.) le ayudará a desempeñarse mejor. La realidad indica que, no necesariamente es así. Y esto para mí tiene explicación en que, como lo mencioné, cualquiera sabe que del combo bicicleta-ciclista, el que pedalea es el factor abrumadoramente más importante (a diferencia de, por ejemplo, el combo automóvil-piloto, donde el automóvil adquiere mucho más importancia). Que aún así, haya quienes se dejen llevar por la pura lógica y gasten miles de dólares creyendo que de esta manera obtendrán una herramienta que les ayudará a mejorar su desempeño como ciclistas automáticamente... lamento comunicarles que, en la práctica, no siempre es así.


Muy válido tu punto, pero te faltó considerar un punto fundamental: El tiempo de adaptación de una persona a una bici nueva.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Psycho Marco said:


> Lo que tu sugieres que se está diciendo aquí es precisamente lo opuesto a lo que TLB dijo. A ver si entendí bien o no, si no, por favor corríjanme:* Lo que TLB quiso decir es que hay bicis que funcionan mejor para unas cosas y hay otras que están hechas para otras cosas. Lo anterior, sin tomar en cuenta las capacidades del ciclista. Por lo anterior, si tomamos un "X" ciclista a bajar con una bici hecha para bajar, debería bajar mejor, que si lo aventamos con una que está hecha para subir. Y viceversa. En mi opinión, es un razonamiento bastante lógico.
> *
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Psycho Marco said:


> Muy válido tu punto, pero te faltó considerar un punto fundamental: El tiempo de adaptación de una persona a una bici nueva.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Marco , efectivamente lo que comentas es muy cierto, el proceso de adaptación de una persona a una bici nueva y no solo a una bici nueva sino a muchos aspectos de la vida que cuando tienen un cambio hay que tomar un tiempo para adaptarse y ya después ... a darle .

No me voy a poner a discutir, comentar o polemizar respecto al binomio ciclista-bicicleta , o quien es mas importante si la bici o el ciclista , ya todos sabemos y estamos de acuerdo hasta la saciedad de que lo mas importante es el ciclista .

Sin embargo y se puede demostrar , cuando un determinado ciclista ya sea campeón mundial , de nivel élite, , bueno , regular o francamente malón, joven o viejo , greñudo o pelon , gordo o flaco , chaparro o alto , carita o feo como para ofender, rico o pobre , panista, priísta o perredista , ateo o creyente, , machote o cobarde, rudo o fino ,cambia y pasa de una bici X a una Y que tiene mejores prestaciones específicas y desempeño adecuado simplemente va a rodar mejor .

Y por rodar mejor me refiero a que puede hacer una misma ruta mas rápido , una misma cuesta con mayor facilidad, una bajada con mas control , rodar mas cómodo ,mas seguro,en fin rodar mejor y si eso no sucede quiere decir que la cajeteo en el cambio de bici .

Regresando al importantísimo proceso de adaptación al cambio de bici , hay muchos factores que intervienen como:

A.-Nueva geometría.
B.-Componentes diferentes .
C.-Bicicleta con diferente enfoque .
D.-Material de la bici.

A.- Si el cambio a otra bici implica otra geometría es decir otros ángulos y distancias en la bici el proceso de adaptación se va a llevar su tiempo , aún en bicis diseñadas para el mismo objetivo la geometría entre dos marcas suele ser diferente, de tal forma que aunque la bici sea mejor en un principio se puede sentir no tan bien como la " viejita" pero con la adaptación se sentirá mejor .

B.- Al cambiar de bici si la nueva tiene componentes mas modernos tendrá también que venir una etapa de adaptación y además de conocimiento de los componentes nuevos como horquillas , amortiguadores , frenos de disco, llantas tubeless, cambios etc etc

C.- Un cambio radical en el enfoque de la nueva bici llevará inherentemente a un proceso de adaptación .

D.- Un cambio que se está presentando últimamente es el de los ciclistas que cambian de marcos de aluminio a fibra de carbono ,el feeling es diferente , en ocasiones no se trata simplemente de adaptarse a la nueva bici, en realidad es "otro asunto " , conozco quien cambió de una misma marca y modelo de bici en aluminio a el mismo modelo y marca en f.de c. y aunque la bici pesaba menos y se "sentía " mucho mejor el amigo dueño de la bici subía y bajaba mas lento , al preguntarle porque no le metía mas duro para subir y para bajar contestó < es que como es nueva me da miedo rasparla .....> y así sucede a menudo con los que pasan del alu a la f.de c. , siendo la bici mejor andan al principio mas despacio en la creencia de que así la cuidaran mejor , ya con el tiempo le ´pierden el miedo y voítelas quien los para en sus aviones de f.de c.

saludos.
the last biker


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

me estaba perdiendo el tema .. y esta buena la polemica .. jaja
Todo empezo cuando el Tacubaya dijo .. "a mi todas se me hacen igual"

y la verdad, no soy quien para opinar. Yo solo he visto 2 o 3 Mojos en vivo y en directo en mi vida. Incluso a una de ellas, le ayude al dueño a medirle el SAG al ponerle el aire a sus amortiguadores.

Pero yo estoy con el Tacubaya. No las veo muy diferentes. Son 3 modelos de 140mm SLR, SL y HD.

Creo mi pregunta a TLB es. Cual es la diferencia? supongo el H.A. para empezar, supongo que las fibras de carbono estan tiradas diferente, o con mas resina, para hacerla mas resistente (y mas pesadas o livianas una de otras). Quiza alguna tiene el BB mas bajo, para mayor estabilidad en las curvas?? O la HD tendra el chain stay mas corto, para que sea mas divertida?? Quiza algunas estan diseñadas para soportar una suspension delantera mas larga?? .. No se, creo que deberian quitar una de su alineacion (o a lo mejor 2 y dejar la HD de 160mm)

Yo vi a BL en Fontana correr (o mas bien ganar) el Super D en un Ibis blanca (que por cierto le saco como 30 segs a Adam Craig, que tambien baja bastante bien, en un decenso de 5 minutos), la verdad no se cual seria, pero traia como 150/160 de suspension (Marz) y vi las fotos de el, corriendo en Europa 2 etapas de WC de XC en una SLR de 140mm. Me iamgino las miradas de los snobs corredores europeos de XC al verlo en la linea de salida con una bicicleta de 140 mm de recorrido


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

the last biker said:


> No me voy a poner a discutir, comentar o polemizar respecto al binomio ciclista-bicicleta , o quien es mas importante si la bici o el ciclista , ya todos sabemos y estamos de acuerdo hasta la saciedad de que lo mas importante es el ciclista .
> 
> Sin embargo y se puede demostrar , cuando un determinado ciclista ya sea campeón mundial , de nivel élite, , bueno , regular o francamente malón, joven o viejo , greñudo o pelon , gordo o flaco , chaparro o alto , carita o feo como para ofender, rico o pobre , panista, priísta o perredista , ateo o creyente, , machote o cobarde, rudo o fino ,cambia y pasa de una bici X a una Y que tiene mejores prestaciones específicas y desempeño adecuado simplemente va a rodar mejor.


¿Cómo que ya no vamos a polemizar? Si es lo que le dá interés a este de por sí no muy ameno foro que digamos... 

Perdón por necear con el tema, pero sigo sin estar de acuerdo: la fórmula

_Ciclista / Bicicleta con Mejores prestaciones = Mejor Desempeño_

Me parece incorrecta, ya que no siempre y no necesariamente es así, en automático. Lo demuestran los hechos. Ejemplos he visto muchos en La Primavera: el otro día se unió al grupo un cuate estrenando su flamante Epic 2011 con Sram 2x9. Cuando se le preguntó "¿cómo funciona el 2x9?", contundente, respondió "¡es otra cosa, mucho mejor! Como el día y la noche". Y ya rodando, nunca noté que el cuate éste rodara ni tantito diferente de como suele rodar. No dudo que el "sienta" que rueda mejor, pero de eso a que haya una notoria diferencia en cómo rueda... cero. Un amigo que se mandó hacer una Seven a la medida... rodaba, en general, igual. Otro cuate que se compró de oferta una Rocky Mountain Slayer de 160mm de recorrido, nunca pudo bajar un tramo de rocas en Bugambilias que yo bajo con la SJ de 130mm... en fin, quizá me equivoque y viva en un estado de negación respecto a los avances de las bicicletas en tecnología, diseño, prestaciones y demás, pero insisto, los ejemplos que veo alrededor mío me indican que no necesariamente el hecho de que cambies de bicicleta por una mejor, permitirá que el desempeño del binomio ciclista-bicicleta sea automáticamente mejor. Y menos aún cuando la bicicleta supuestamente mejor, solo tiene diferencias pequeñas con respecto a la bicicleta supuestamente de menores prestaciones.

Hasta aquí con la defensa de mi punto de vista. Pienso que los verdaderos cambios de fondo en el ciclismo no provendrán de los avances tecnológicos que Ibis, Turner, Fox, SRAM, Shimano, Specialized y demás tengan que ofrecer al consumidor, sino de la mentalidad que los ciclistas tengamos respecto a las bicicletas. Ya lo dijo el buen Lance, _"it's not about the bike"_.


----------



## foesfoesfxr (Feb 27, 2009)

blatido said:


> ¿Cómo que ya no vamos a polemizar? Si es lo que le dá interés a este de por sí no muy ameno foro que digamos...
> 
> Perdón por necear con el tema, pero sigo sin estar de acuerdo: la fórmula
> 
> ...


una pregunta Blatido,, si tu bajas las bugambilias con 130mm de recorrido la pregunta es, crees tu que la bajarias igual con una de 160mm?


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

foesfoesfxr said:


> una pregunta Blatido,, si tu bajas las bugambilias con 130mm de recorrido la pregunta es, crees tu que la bajarias igual con una de 160mm?


En teoría y siguiendo la lógica, no, yo creo que bajaría mejor. Ahora bien, no por eso voy a salir corriendo a comprar una bici de 160mm. Conozco a varios ciclistas con bicla de cuadro rígido y tijera de 100mm que bajan como si nada por tramos donde yo ni me atrevo... creo que antes que pensar en "mejorar" la bici, tengo mucho yo que mejorar como ciclista.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

the last biker said:


> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Por eso me caes bien Tacu , te echas buenos puntachos.
> 
> ...


Ojo TLB, yo nadamas te presenté 3 escenarios en donde mi aseveración...



> Y claro que uno puede bajar con una Sl como en una HD o subir en una HD como en una SL-R, todo depende del piloto


...se vuelve técnica y físicamente posible.

Ahora que si lo llevamos un paso más alla, e interpretamos piloto como distintas personas, hace aún mas sentido, ya que Steve Peat en una SL-R fácilmente me va a ganar a mi en una HD, en la misma pista, con suspensiones personalizadas, tamales desayunados y entrenamiento en Whistler.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

rickyx5 said:


> me estaba perdiendo el tema .. y esta buena la polemica .. jaja
> Todo empezo cuando el Tacubaya dijo .. "a mi todas se me hacen igual"
> 
> y la verdad, no soy quien para opinar. Yo solo he visto 2 o 3 Mojos en vivo y en directo en mi vida. Incluso a una de ellas, le ayude al dueño a medirle el SAG al ponerle el aire a sus amortiguadores.
> ...


Se ven todas bien pinshis iguales. Obviamente hay diferencias en masas (refiriendome a la propiedad física), ángulos y cinemática de la suspensión, pero estéticamente se ven básicamente iguales. Son como los Porsche de las MTB, jalan bien, hay 20 mil versiones, pero todas igualitas.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*otra vez , va de nuez....*



rickyx5 said:


> No las veo muy diferentes. Son 3 modelos de 140mm SLR, SL y HD.
> 
> Creo mi pregunta a TLB es. Cual es la diferencia?
> 
> ...


----------



## gualas (Jan 5, 2012)

habra que estar atentos..


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

blatido said:


> Que una bicicleta sea mejor que otra para un conjunto determinado de objetivos bajo un determinado conjunto de parámetros, es una cosa. Que un ciclista sea mejor que otro para determinados objetivos bajo determinados parámetros, es otra cosa. Que el factor más importante, por mucho, dentro de la combinación bicicleta-ciclista, es el ciclista, eso cualquiera lo sabe. Que haya ciclistas que crean que, por el simple hecho de subirse a una bicicleta mejor que otra, provocará que el conjunto bicicleta-ciclista tenga automáticamente un mejor desempeño, es un concepto generalmente equivocado. En todo caso, la "sensación" de que el desempeño mejora, es mucho mayor que los resultados medibles y cuantificables realmente obtenidos.
> 
> Pongámonos serios, señores. Si se van a comprar una bici, basta con comprarla y ya. De eso a aseverar que gracias a ello el desempeño del conjunto ciclista-bicicleta mejora instantáneamente y así tratar de justificar la compra...


Mira, si lo que te entiendo es que el mismo ciclista, bajo las mismas situaciones anímicas (crudo, borracho o en sus cinco), en la misma pista, su desempeño sea igual si sube en una Turbo o en una Turner, no creo que sea muy atinado.

Estoy completamente de acuerdo que lo mas importante es el ciclista, pero la bici ayuda mucho, tanto la parte 'real' como la parte 'imaginaria' que nos da.

La parte real es que si la bici tiene tal o cual desempeño que se ajuste a nosotros. Por decir, una Turner va a tener mucho mejor suspensión, geometría y componentes que una Turbo, y se va a sentir esa diferencia en diferentes situaciones en la ruta.

Inclusive, una Epic va a bajar completamente diferente que una Demo 8, aunque las dos sean de la misma marca y su costo sea similar.

La parte imaginaria, es la sensación que nos da. Quizas un ciclista tiene los conocimientos y la bici que tiene (cualquiera que sea) para bajar por un sendero sin caerse, pero si el ciclista siente que su bici no es la adecuada, y cambia por una que sienta que es mejor, va a ser mas fácil que lo haga. La primera bici igual podía haber funcionado, pero la segunda le dio la confianza para hacerlo.

Por eso cada quien de nosotros puede buscar diferente bici inclusive para los mismos recorridos o senderos. Y por curiosidad, o por buscar una nueva bici, busca comentarios en los foros comparando bicis. El problema es que cada quien puede buscar o valorar diferentes cosas en una bici, y puede buscar diferentes skills a mejorar y diferentes sensaciones.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

blatido said:


> ¿Cómo que ya no vamos a polemizar? Si es lo que le dá interés a este de por sí no muy ameno foro que digamos...
> 
> Perdón por necear con el tema, pero sigo sin estar de acuerdo: la fórmula
> 
> ...


Blatido, preguntale a Tacu o a Rito como empecé a rodar cuando cambie mi ML por la Endo.... La cosa es que el equipo si ayuda, no veo a Lance corriendo el Tour en una Huffy..... ni en la primera Trek que había de su talla....


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

the last biker said:


> rickyx5 said:
> 
> 
> > No las veo muy diferentes. Son 3 modelos de 140mm SLR, SL y HD.
> ...


----------



## twin (Oct 29, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Mira, si lo que te entiendo es que el mismo ciclista, bajo las mismas situaciones anímicas (crudo, borracho o en sus cinco), en la misma pista, su desempeño sea igual si sube en una Turbo o en una Turner, no creo que sea muy atinado.
> 
> Estoy completamente de acuerdo que lo mas importante es el ciclista, pero la bici ayuda mucho, tanto la parte 'real' como la parte 'imaginaria' que nos da.
> 
> ...


Buen comentario .. como dices el ciclista es lo mas importante y la bici (la adecuda ) ayuda bastante tambien...

Solo deja citar que cada quien se compra lo que quiere y no habra fuerza humana que lo detenga .....independiente si es lo mejor para el ciclista o no ....al final del dia ..ESTUPENDO..... O NO? :thumbsup:


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Mira, si lo que te entiendo es que el mismo ciclista, bajo las mismas situaciones anímicas (crudo, borracho o en sus cinco), en la misma pista, su desempeño sea igual si sube en una Turbo o en una Turner, no creo que sea muy atinado.
> 
> Estoy completamente de acuerdo que lo mas importante es el ciclista, pero la bici ayuda mucho, tanto la parte 'real' como la parte 'imaginaria' que nos da.
> 
> ...


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Excelente , no se diga mas....:thumbsup:


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Blatido, preguntale a Tacu o a Rito como empecé a rodar cuando cambie mi ML por la Endo.... La cosa es que el equipo si ayuda, no veo a Lance corriendo el Tour en una Huffy..... ni en la primera Trek que había de su talla....


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hola RZozaya:

Y eso que la Titus MotoLite era ya de por sí un bicicletón , obvio que la Endo es otro boleto .

Mejor cuéntanos del cambio de la Spesh Stumpy a la Titus Motolite , ese cambio me parece en lo personal muy interesante ya que en esos tiempors ambas bicis estaban enfocadas mas o menos a lo mismo y ambas eran Horst link y FSR.......o no eras tú el que hizo ese up grade de bici ?:???:

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Mira, si lo que te entiendo es que el mismo ciclista, bajo las mismas situaciones anímicas (crudo, borracho o en sus cinco), en la misma pista, su desempeño sea igual si sube en una Turbo o en una Turner, no creo que sea muy atinado.
> 
> Estoy completamente de acuerdo que lo mas importante es el ciclista, pero la bici ayuda mucho, tanto la parte 'real' como la parte 'imaginaria' que nos da.
> 
> ...


No podría estar más de acuerdo. :thumbsup:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

the last biker said:


> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Hola RZozaya:
> 
> Y eso que la Titus MotoLite era ya de por sí un bicicletón , obvio que la Endo es otro boleto .
> ...


Si, yo cambie la Stumpjumper FSR del 2004 por una ML. Hubo algunas diferencias independientemente del model, en la Stumpy era XL con una potencia corta (no me acuerdo la medida) y la ML era tamaño M con una potencia de 90 (probé con 100 y 80, y la que me quedaba bien o me sentia mejor fue con 90).

La Stumpy por el tamaño era mas estable, pero la ML sentí que tenía mejor suspensión, pedaleaba un poco mejor, y mas maniobrable (creo que a veces se juega estabilidad vs maniobrabilidad), y quizás un poco mas liviana. Mi ML fue la bici a la que le cambié mas cosas. En lo personal, me gustó mucho el cambio de la Stumpy (que era buena bici) a la ML.

Con la Endo, se me ha hecho mas facil pedalear aunque es la bici mas pesada que he tenido. La geometría, para como uso la bici, me ha gustado mucho y pienso quedarmela por un buen rato mas. Siempre hay bicis que me gustaría probar, pero estoy muy contento como esta la bici ahora.


----------

